# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Various projectiles and brass

## Pommy

Projectiles/primers I have to offer for exchange/cash:

~400 .224 55gr Nosler Soft Points
>500 .224 62gr Hornady FMJ w/ Cannelure
>150 .224 68gr Hornady HPBT Match
~180 .264 123gr Sierra MatchKings
15 .264 120gr Hornady GMX
100 .284 162gr ELD-M
~900 CCI 300 large pistol primers
~90 Federal AR Match small rifle primers

I also have a lot of brass/ammo accumulated and I'd like to whittle down to one or two headstamps per cartridge / pass on the stuff I'm not going to use:

223REM: Offering FC, Hornady, and Perfecta/Fiocchi. Collecting PPU and ADI/OSA
308WIN: Offering PSD (several hundred), PMC, WCC06 (also hundreds), WIN, FC (handful), and Hornady. Collecting Winchester
243WIN: Offering Winchester (all annealed on an AMP) in exchange for 223/308
270WIN: One complete 20rd box of Hornady 130gr SST Superformance. Plus ~20pcs mainly Hornady in exchange for 223/308.

Also happy to consider exchanging any of the above for powder, if you're near Christchurch: RL16 and AR2209/AR2217/AR2225. Projectiles I'm ideally after (although open to offers on others in the same cals):

.264 107gr TMK's
.264 147gr ELD-M's
.284 160gr TMK's
.308 150gr/165gr Nosler BT's
.338 285gr ELD-M's

Cheers
Pommy

----------


## Joe_90

I've got x50 223 ADI brass. Once fired from a CZ223 bolt action. Would be keen to swap for some hornady brass.

----------


## 257weatherby

Is the .270 Superformance, ammo, or fired cases?

----------


## Pommy

@257weatherby, it's live factory ammo. The batch of fired brass is separate.

----------


## dogmatix

@Pommy 

How much do you want for the .224 62gn FMJs?

----------


## Pommy

@dogmatix, how does $14/100 + shipping sound?

----------


## 257weatherby

> @257weatherby, it's live factory ammo. The batch of fired brass is separate.


Gotcha - could do you a trade: 20rds .308 168 Amax over 2206H in Norma cases, with fired Norma cases to match the fired Hornady cases?

----------


## dogmatix

> @dogmatix, how does $14/100 + shipping sound?


 @Pommy 

Perfect. PM incoming.

----------


## Pommy

> Gotcha - could do you a trade: 20rds .308 168 Amax over 2206H in Norma cases, with fired Norma cases to match the fired Hornady cases?


Deal!

----------


## Husky1600

have nothing left to trade, bu how much do you want for the 400 55gn Noslers?

----------


## 17brno

How much do you want for the 68 gr Hornady hpbt match

----------


## Pommy

Most of the projectiles are gone. 123 SMK's spf but buyer is taking their sweet time... 68gr HPBT's still available, should note that they are pulls - make me an offer... 162 ELD-M's still available $60... lots of brass still to trade.

Got some CCI350 primers surplus to reqs too. $6/100

----------


## Curtis27

Hi there, are the 7mm 162gr eld-m still available? Thanks

----------


## Pommy

@Curtis27, nope, long gone unfortunately.

----------

